

Why don't iPad-type tablet screen edges have a ratio of 1 : 0.70710678118?? - hackaflocka

If they did, then dividing the screen in half would yield 2 rectangles with exactly the same proportions as the larger rectangle (i.e. the entire screen).<p>It would make it so much easier to put apps side by side, etc.<p>Any thoughts on this?
======
cylinder714
It's a fine idea, and it's also the idea behind ISO/metric paper sizes, as
Markus Kuhn explores in this article: [http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/iso-
paper.html](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/iso-paper.html)

------
SamReidHughes
It's not ideal to zoom an app and all its GUI components to half its size. It
would want to scale UI elements differently. So there's no strong reason to
keep the proportions the same.

Also there's all the reasons to choose other screen ratios.

~~~
hackaflocka
Agree that half-sized UI elements would be undesirable.

------
gus_massa
I like the idea. Is it posible to make a "prototype"? I.E. modify Android to
place two black strips on the borders, so the free screen has this ratio.

~~~
hackaflocka
It surprises me that nobody on the Android side is advertising they've done
this.

